# Zinc lid straightener



## georgeoj (Apr 9, 2012)

It works!!  Found it in a shop today. The device stretches and reforms the edge. George


----------



## botlguy (Apr 9, 2012)

That would be a terrific item to have, especially for those rare zinc lids with incuse lettering and for the J & B hex top lids that are almost always crushed.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 9, 2012)

very cool device .. just be careful , the early ones can be pretty brittle.


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 9, 2012)

That will be a concern on good older lids. The first lid that I used the device on is in the trash can. I pulled the edge right off the lid. The next 20 or so came out OK. So far I have only tried common lids.


----------



## dygger60 (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL  that sir is a WAY cool little device..........never seen one before........


    David


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 10, 2012)

I had not seen one either. I did manage to not start shaking when the antique store dealer pulled it out to show it to me. I even got my mouth closed again before drooling. The odd thing is that he must have thought that I was not interested when I could not speak. Before I did regain my senses to say I'LL TAKE IT! The dealer said " I can give you 10% off. [8|] George


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 10, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  georgeoj
> 
> I had not seen one either. I did manage to not start shaking when the antique store dealer pulled it out to show it to me. I even got my mouth closed again before drooling. The odd thing is that he must have thought that I was not interested when I could not speak. Before I did regain my senses to say I'LL TAKE IT! The dealer said " I can give you 10% off. [8|] George


That's funny![][][]
 Are you going back for the midget adapter tomorrow?[]
 Very cool tool.


----------



## woody (Apr 10, 2012)

That's a novelty. I've never seen one.


----------



## LC (Apr 11, 2012)

That is an outstanding go with for one who collects fruit jars , as well as a handy thing to have as well . Nice find George . I did not know there was such a thing . I have a wood crate full of the Zinc lids , and I know many of them could stand to take a ride on that straightener .


----------



## digginthedog (Apr 11, 2012)

Neat find ,curious if it would work on the zink bands ? For Improved type jars- there always out of whack when you dig em. JB


----------



## georgeoj (Apr 11, 2012)

If only it was a universal tool. The design is capable of handling only standard size lids for mason jars. I was going to say zinc lids but it should work on aluminum as well.


----------



## digginthedog (Apr 11, 2012)

Just wishful thinking on My part (working on the zink bands), to much time spent sitting on a five gallon bucket in the garage with needle nose pliers and pile of wrecked bands !


----------

